# It's raining/snowing



## Afsar

How do you say

Its raining


----------



## ahmedcowon

إنَّها تُمْطِر


----------



## bearded

[Moderator's Note: Merged with previous thread]
Some handbooks of Arabic suggest  tumTir assamaa' for it is raining, others just iumTir. Which one is more common or correct in MSA?
Same question for it's snowing:  tuthlij assamaa'  or iuthlij ?
In advance many thanks for your kind replies.


----------



## M.A

Hi,

as what you typed " tumTir assamaa " this means " the sky is raining "

Assamaa = sky

Tumtir = raining

if you said

TumTir = it's like you say " it's raining"

without saying the word " sky "

and same that with snowing -


----------



## bearded

Thank you, M.A, for your translations, but I already knew the meaning of those words, since I understand Arabic (not yet all of it).  But my question was different:
in the Arab world, when you look out of the window and see that it's raining, is it more usual that you say iumTir or tumTir assamaa' ?
 It seems to me that the second expression is traditional, possibly CA (as far as I know, this idiom 'the sky is raining' does not exist in any other language), whereas the simple iumTir (tumTir? if the sky is understood...) is impersonal and more similar to European languages (il pleut, es regnet...).  Am I right?  And does it vary according to the Arab Countries ?


----------



## ahmedcowon

iumTir is not correct

The expression "It's raining" is translated in Arabic as إنها تمطر "innaha tumTir", but also the expression "تمطر السماء" tumTir as-samaa' is common not only in MSA but also in some dialects (we use it in Egyptian Arabic).

"It's" is usually translated as "إنه/إنها" if the thing you are talking about is understood (e.g. the sky)


----------



## barkoosh

In our Lebanese dialect, we say عم تشتّي/تتلج (it's raining/snowing). If we need to render it to MSA, we say إنّها تمطر/تثلج. In MSA, السماء is understood, so we could also say السماء تمطر/تثلج. In Lebanon we say instead الدني عم تشتّي/تتلج. (The word الدني is الدنيا in MSA).


----------



## fdb

_tam__ṭ__uru (_or _tum__ṭ__iru) s-sam__āʼ__u_ and _ta__ϑ__luju (tu__ϑ__liju) s-sam__āʼ__u_ are good classical Arabic. _ʼ__innah__ā__ tum__ṭ__iru (tu__ϑ__liju)_ sounds to me like a calque on English or French (_ʼ__innah__ā_ for “it” or “il”), but perhaps I am wrong.


----------



## إسكندراني

In Egypt we say الدنيا بتمطر or in alexandria الدنيا بتشتي and we can drop الدنيا


----------



## ahmedcowon

Here in Mansoura, we say الحتة بتشتي or السما بتمطر and we also say دي بتشتي or دي بترخ


----------



## tounsi51

In Tunisia we say شتاء تصب


----------



## Afsar

[Moderator's Note: Merged with previous thread]
Hi'
Could someone please traslate the following sentence into MSA?

IT IS NOT RAINING.

Thank you in advance,


----------



## cherine

I think there can be several ways to say this:

(إنها) لا تُمْطِر الآن
الجو لا يُمطر الآن
الجو ليس مُمْطِرًا الآن


----------



## Afsar

How about
السماء لا تمطر الآن


----------



## cherine

This too is correct.


----------



## Afsar

أنا عاجز عن شكركم


----------



## cherine

عفوًا، لكن لا داعي لمخاطبتي بصيغة الجمع


----------



## Drink

cherine said:


> (إنها) لا تُمْطِر الآن



Why is it feminine in this example?


----------



## Ala'

Because the speaker is presumably referring to the sky, which is a feminine noun in Arabic.


----------



## Drink

Ok thanks, so the implied subject is السماء, not الجو.


----------



## Ala'

That's right,Drink. I actually find it unacceptable to have الطقس & الجو as subjects for the verb يمطر, yet it's completely fine to have them followed by the adjective ممطر to give a similar meaning.


----------



## eac

Is it also acceptable in MSA to say الدنيا تمطر? I have heard this in colloquial.


----------



## aurelien.demarest

It is not literally what you asked but I suppose we can also say 
ليس هناك أي مطر الآن

Aurélien


----------



## Ala'

Yes, it's acceptable to say الدنيا تمطر.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

How do you say _It rains / it doesn't rain _and _it is raining / it's not raining _in Morocco and in Algeria ?

. *شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## fenakhay

It rains/It is raining:

كتصب (katSubb)
كتطيح الشتا (katTī7 esh-shtā)
It doesn't rain/It isn't raining :

ما كتصبش -- ma katSubb-sh(i)
ما كتطيحش الشتا -- ma katTī7-sh(i) (e)sh-shtā
If you are only talking about some drops: كتنقط -- katnaqqaT

If you want to say it stopped raining: حبست الشتا (7absat esh-shtā) or فترت الشتا (fatrat esh-shtā)


----------



## rarabara

I wonder whether this is also acceptable (?)

السماء ماطر الآن


----------



## Mahaodeh

السماء is feminine, so it should be السماء ماطرة.

Technically it’s correct but it can be a bit confusing as the verb مطر يَمْطُرُ has a lot of meanings, most of them more common. Usually it’s الأرض ماطرة أو المكان ماطر meaning that it receives a lot of rain. However, السماء ماطرة could also mean that it’s prone to rain or it might rain.

The common verb for “it rained” is أمطرت and not مَطَرَت so the active participial is usually مُمْطِرَة and not ماطرة.


----------



## rarabara

Mahaodeh said:


> السماء is feminine, so it should be السماء ماطرة.
> 
> Technically it’s correct


just many many many thanks  


Mahaodeh said:


> but it can be a bit confusing as the verb مطر يَمْطُرُ has a lot of meanings, most of them more common. Usually it’s الأرض ماطرة أو المكان ماطر meaning that it receives a lot of rain. However, السماء ماطرة could also mean that it’s prone to rain or it might rain.
> 
> The common verb for “it rained” is أمطرت and not مَطَرَت so the active participial is usually مُمْطِرَة and not ماطرة.


actually this part seems very entertaining / funny to be interested to but it also seems like ,I have not completed all the content appearing among the contexts you mentioned here (So,I probably understood but could not internalize well). 
I hope I shall revise and understand these ,too, by about predictably march or april. 
 
just a point to be curious on: why did you say  "However, السماء ماطرة  could also mean it _might_ rain "?
 why not sure?

and would we still be unsure if we added one word (preferably an adverb) (e.g.  السماء ماطرة حسنًا/جدًا )?

and maybe something like this : السماء حسىنة ماترة (there ,I thought السماء حسىنة as idaafa. and the full meaning of this sentence is : the beatiful sky is raining.)


----------



## Mahaodeh

rarabara said:


> why not sure?


Sorry, perhaps I wasn’t clear, I mean it could mean that “it looks like it might rain” - as in, it’s cloudy and damp and the sky looks gray, so there is a good chance it might rain!


rarabara said:


> and would we still be unsure if we added one word (preferably an adverb) (e.g. السماء ماطرة حسنًا/جدًا )?


حسنا or جدا don’t seem to fit the context, how is it “raining well or fine”?

Having said that, the word you added (الآن) implies that it’s raining now, so as I said, your sentence is technically correct, just not idiomatic.


----------



## rarabara

Mahaodeh said:


> حسنا or جدا don’t seem to fit the context, how is it “raining well or fine”?


and how do Arabs speak when they want to use one of these sentence or syntactical expresions.

"the weather is raining not much and not less than needed."
" now it is heavy rainy at outside"

?



Mahaodeh said:


> Having said that, the word you added (الآن) implies that it’s raining now, so as I said, your sentence is technically correct, just not idiomatic


thanks.


----------



## Mahaodeh

rarabara said:


> the weather is raining not much and not less than needed.


إنها لا تُمطر أكثر ولا أقل من الحاجة


rarabara said:


> now it is heavy rainy at outside


إنها تُمطر بغزارة الآن

I’m not sure one would need to say outside as it’s a given, but if you must you can add في الخارج.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

fenakhay said:


> It rains/It is raining:
> 
> كتصب (katSubb)
> كتطيح الشتا (katTī7 esh-shtā)


I suppose كتطيح comes from the verb _طاح_ and means_ to fall_ ? Am I right ? . So Moroccan Arabic does'nt grammatically distinguish between _it rains and it's raining , _the same as in MSA and French , but uses the prefix  كـ for the _muḍāriʿ marfūʿ ?_


----------



## fenakhay

J.F. de TROYES said:


> I suppose كتطيح comes from the verb _طاح_ and means_ to fall_ ? Am I right ?


Yes.


J.F. de TROYES said:


> So Moroccan Arabic does'nt grammatically distinguish between _it rains and it's raining , _the same as in MSA and French , but uses the prefix كـ for the _muḍāriʿ marfūʿ ?_


Yeah in a way.


----------

